# 528 Customs dual 18650 mech squonker



## Jengz

Just watched grimmgreens latest vape vlog and around 10 minutes into the video this appears! 

A fully mechanical dual 18650 squonker by 528 customs.

This is looking very promising for me.

Any thoughts from the forumites? Or any knowledge on this device?

Here is the video link:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93

hi

there is a 3 batt version too 






here is the 2 batt

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Am I mad or does this not seem super appealing? The 3 battery one seems pretty bulky though, The two battery looks like an awesome size.

A squonker that will hit like my noisy v2 maybe? 

I’m pretty excited for this, wonder what the prices will be like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Now we're talking. Doing some math here and checking bank account. The 3 Battery one will be coming to me as soon as it's available anywhere in the galaxy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

zadiac said:


> Now we're talking. Doing some math here and checking bank account. The 3 Battery one will be coming to me as soon as it's available anywhere in the galaxy.


Have u seen pricing anywhere yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Saw on IG it will be arround $120 for the 2 batt and $140 for the 3 batt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I mean look at this!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I mean look at this!!!



This will go nicely with my newly acquired Matte Black Goon 1.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Saw on IG it will be arround $120 for the 2 batt and $140 for the 3 batt



Link please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

zadiac said:


> Link please


Prices are only social media... release will be mid October apparently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

I am just wondering how it would compare to the REO's. It does look like a very good mod and total setup that would be good competition for the REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for bringing this to our attention @Jengz 

Now this is very interesting
I am very keen for a dual batt mech squonker

Throat hit for days........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Thanks for bringing this to our attention @Jengz
> 
> Now this is very interesting
> I am very keen for a dual batt mech squonker
> 
> Throat hit for days........


I think this is what most squonkheads have been waiting for, my biggest issue with mechs squonkers was that the batteries would never last and also the fact that they were very tame... hoping this delivers for the price we will have to pay!

Exciting times ahead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

Not that it appeals to me but that dual looks dope!

But i have to ask the question, where do we draw the line, practical vs novelty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

full review by grimmgreen and its looking moooooooiiii. think im set on this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BeardedVaper93 said:


> hi
> 
> there is a 3 batt version too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the 2 batt


Now that's more like it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

Gimme, Gimme, Gimme.... Black DS all the way. I knew there was a reason i got the squonk kit and Shawty cap for my CSMNT.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I wish the dual battery version was setup to work in series rather than parallel 

Would have made for something more revolutionary in my opinion. I would also have wanted one in a heartbeat.

Nonetheless, will still keep an eye out and see what our local sqounking veterans have to say about it when it lands.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Yiannaki said:


> I wish the dual battery version was setup to work in series rather than parallel
> 
> Would have made for something more revolutionary in my opinion. I would also have wanted one in a heartbeat.
> 
> Nonetheless, will still keep an eye out and see what our local sqounking veterans have to say about it when it lands.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah I would’ve loved a noisy v2 squonker as well but I am super amped for this as it is still a great piece of vape gear in my eyes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Yiannaki said:


> I wish the dual battery version was setup to work in series rather than parallel
> 
> Would have made for something more revolutionary in my opinion. I would also have wanted one in a heartbeat.
> 
> Nonetheless, will still keep an eye out and see what our local sqounking veterans have to say about it when it lands.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Don't think it would be that difficlult to modify.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Im waiting for this. been wanting to buy a sqonk for a while now. this looks perfect for me. Or the Pulse...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

so these have been launched, awaiting our amazing vendors to bring them in! been a week since launch so hopefully 2 weeks or so till they get here... hope they similar pricing to the therions!


----------



## Tumelo

These are available already!!. Sir Vape supplies them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wikus




----------



## Kalashnikov

Quick question as im a noob with mechs. but are they all wired in parallel? Does this mean single/dual/triple battery mechs all fire at 4.2V ? so one would experience the same power of a single mech however longer battery life as the mah is just increased?


----------



## BumbleBee

Kalashnikov said:


> Quick question as im a noob with mechs. but are they all wired in parallel? Does this mean single/dual/triple battery mechs all fire at 4.2V ? so one would experience the same power of a single mech however longer battery life as the mah is just increased?


You are correct about the voltage output, added to that is that the amp load is shared between all the cells so you can build a bit lower than you would on a single battery device

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

BumbleBee said:


> You are correct about the voltage output, added to that is that the amp load is shared between all the cells so you can build a bit lower than you would on a single battery device


thanks man. One quick question. As for safety. What would happen if my coil came loose and touched the side of the tank creating a short. What would happen if i fired it? Would the wire just fry or would the battery explode? Its happened with my istick pico squonk and it seemed to just fry the wire and snap the leg. Wondering what would happen on a true mech?


----------



## Hakhan

Kalashnikov said:


> thanks man. One quick question. As for safety. What would happen if my coil came loose and touched the side of the tank creating a short. What would happen if i fired it? Would the wire just fry or would the battery explode? Its happened with my istick pico squonk and it seemed to just fry the wire and snap the leg. Wondering what would happen on a true mech?


it depends on the short in you case it only shorts when you fire so there is still some control. if a short bypass the switch mostly on the battery the battery will vent.


----------



## BumbleBee

Kalashnikov said:


> thanks man. One quick question. As for safety. What would happen if my coil came loose and touched the side of the tank creating a short. What would happen if i fired it? Would the wire just fry or would the battery explode? Its happened with my istick pico squonk and it seemed to just fry the wire and snap the leg. Wondering what would happen on a true mech?


If the coil burns through like a fuse then you should be ok, but if it welds on to the atty then exciting things are going to start happening in the battery compartment. Part of the joys of owning and using a mech is to check, check and check again, one can never be too careful.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

So ots been a while now, what is the local users opinion on the DS? Would like to hear some real world views on this mod.

Regards

P.s. @Jp1905, you have one of these if I'm not mistaken?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> So ots been a while now, what is the local users opinion on the DS? Would like to hear some real world views on this mod.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.s. @Jp1905, you have one of these if I'm not mistaken?


I wish I had one...I have vaped on one and I must say it was awesome...

I heard some people complain that it is a hassle to maintain as it arcs alot, and to open up and clean it,is one hell of a mission. Once again I havent seen or experienced it,just what I heard.

The dual parallel configuration is very appealing as I do 3-4 batteries a day on the Molly...and my mate does a day on a set with the DS.

If I had some spare cash around I would definitely buy one, for the price it is still an awesome mod,and very solid,arcs and cleaning contact is part of owning a mech anyway!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Fuzz

It’s a fantastic device, however:

- requires a great amount of regular maintenance with cleaning the contacts to prevent heavy arcing

- tightening the fire button if loose. If it gets too loose and loses thread, the fire pin drops and auto fires.

- you’re prepared to carry a heavy mod

- you’ll still need to carry spare batteries (depending on your build)

- the bottles are hard (some like that)

Overall I’m happy with it as I’ve learnt to live with the above. It hits like a train and is a great vape experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Fuzz said:


> It’s a fantastic device, however:
> 
> - requires a great amount of regular maintenance with cleaning the contacts to prevent heavy arcing
> 
> - tightening the fire button if loose. If it gets too loose and loses thread, the fire pin drops and auto fires.
> 
> - you’re prepared to carry a heavy mod
> 
> - you’ll still need to carry spare batteries (depending on your build)
> 
> - the bottles are hard (some like that)
> 
> Overall I’m happy with it as I’ve learnt to live with the above. It hits like a train and is a great vape experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Comment much appreciated @Fuzz, the mech squonking bug bit me rather hard but I do like my battery life, so I am looking for something that will last a work day without the need to cart around a bag of batteries. The price tag is rather steep but there's not much out there in terms of bare bones dual batt mech squonkers.

I do like my vape at about 30W, 0.4Ohm, so its not like I want to run serious low Ohm's so a dual with juice around 4mg should see me through a day.

Also, every serious mech squonker needs a Reo so my priorities are a bit conflicted at the moment.

In the meantime I bought a cheapy mech squonker (Coppervape) just to give me some time to pause and think...

Freaking rabbit hole!

Thanks and Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Comment much appreciated @Fuzz, the mech squonking bug bit me rather hard but I do like my battery life, so I am looking for something that will last a work day without the need to cart around a bag of batteries. The price tag is rather steep but there's not much out there in terms of bare bones dual batt mech squonkers.
> 
> I do like my vape at about 30W, 0.4Ohm, so its not like I want to run serious low Ohm's so a dual with juice around 4mg should see me through a day.
> 
> Also, every serious mech squonker needs a Reo so my priorities are a bit conflicted at the moment.
> 
> In the meantime I bought a cheapy mech squonker (Coppervape) just to give me some time to pause and think...
> 
> Freaking rabbit hole!
> 
> Thanks and Regards



At .4 battery life should be decent,I do 3 to 4 batts a day on .15 to .2,generally I get 1.5 squonk bottles of juice on a battery...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Fuzz

Raindance said:


> Comment much appreciated @Fuzz, the mech squonking bug bit me rather hard but I do like my battery life, so I am looking for something that will last a work day without the need to cart around a bag of batteries. The price tag is rather steep but there's not much out there in terms of bare bones dual batt mech squonkers.
> 
> I do like my vape at about 30W, 0.4Ohm, so its not like I want to run serious low Ohm's so a dual with juice around 4mg should see me through a day.
> 
> Also, every serious mech squonker needs a Reo so my priorities are a bit conflicted at the moment.
> 
> In the meantime I bought a cheapy mech squonker (Coppervape) just to give me some time to pause and think...
> 
> Freaking rabbit hole!
> 
> Thanks and Regards



Well I’ve never tried a Reo, so I can’t comment there, however, I love my DS and it’s a setup I’d never sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> At .4 battery life should be decent,I do 3 to 4 batts a day on .15 to .2,generally I get 1.5 squonk bottles of juice on a battery...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am currently using an RSQ in mech mode so there may be quite a lot of power loss due to the board efficiency being around 80% I would estimate. Power delivery on a fresh battery charged to 4.2V reads 4V on the screen so on a real mech I suspect better performance. Will see after next weeks vapemail.

Regards


----------

